# Your most Memorable (good!) Dining Experience



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

As much as we remember our worst dining experiences - and there seem to be quite a few threads reflecting this - what is your BEST experience for a dining experience? Be it a pub, a diner, a cafe, a high class restaurant - or even a friend's house - I reckon we should share them. And *why was it the best - the food, the ambience, the wait staff, the facilities....what made it good for you?

I've had some of my best times in simple country pubs - it's surprising what's out there. There's a local bakery here
where you can get lunch, fully licensed too, which has a great warmth and a simple but surprisingly good menu based on a lot of local produce and it has great staff, we visit at least once a month and look forward to it. And it doesn't pretend to be anything its not - very important I think.

Lets hear from you  when you've got a moment.

Cheers!

DC


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

It was the simplest meal, put together with what was found in an almost bare cupboard. We at tinned sardines, saltine crackers, and drank Pisco and Coke while listening to Susana Rinaldi on a cheap boom box. Lucia and I had the most glorious sobremesa that lasted for hours, and it was the first time I'd ever heard Rinaldi sing.

I've been fed by some of the best-known chefs in California, but no meal was as memorable as this one.

Shel


----------



## oregonyeti (Jun 16, 2007)

Wife and I went to The Gables in Corvallis, Oregon.

The situation was a lot of the reason it was so memorable. Our twins were 1 and a half years old. We hadn't had time to ourselves in over 6 months, never anything like even a quick lunch.

For my birthday my in-laws watched our kids when we went out to dinner. It was so weird not having to listen for a wah. We had escargot with bread sticks just out of the oven. They make such good escargot, in a butter, herb sauce and a little dry cheese sprinkled on top. I asked for a glass of the house Merlot. Then she got soup and I got salad and we shared. Chicken bisque soup and very fresh greens. Four freshly made dressings to choose from, and big crunchy buttery croutons. My favorite dressing was the herb vinaigrette.

She ordered grilled parmesan halibut with angel hair noodles, with alfredo sauce, and I had filet mignon. Both plates were served with a side of vegetables--sauteed green beans, sweet red peppers, asparagus and a bit of onion, with herbs. We both got the blue cheese mashed potatoes.

We both love chocolate and for dessert we ordered their chocolate-espresso cheesecake to go, because we were too full to have it then.

We walked home, since the restaurant was only 2 blocks away. That was memorable. Time with just her.


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

Shel and Yeti - its lovely to have a great memory of a great meal - no matter where or when its found or why it was memorable - there are special reasons to you yourselves for why it was so good. Thank you for sharing.

A simple take away had at home can easily classify as great - if the memory is good - then the experience is worth remembering. Or it can be a fancy meal on the QEII on a cruise- it doesn't matter. If it was good for you - its worth it.

It's lovely to hear something constructive about a dining "experience" - sure there's bad ones, but there's gotta be really good ones out there too 

DC


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

While it's understandable that many people often focus on food when it comes to dining, it's also the situation, experience, and the companionship that's just as or more important than the food. I cannot remember the food - except, perhaps, in a general way - with most of the truly wonderful experiences I've had. I remember the people, the conversations, an incident. Those are the things that made the experience truly memorable. I can remember most all the details of an experience more than twenty years ago, but I have no idea what we ate. In fact, to this day, the restaurant owner remembers our party as we literally stayed past closing, enjoying our conversation. And the owner of the place had the good grace not to rush us even though we were there well past 2:00am - long after the place had closed.

Shel


----------



## whitey ford (Jun 22, 2007)

I've had several great meals at Chez Sophie in Saratoga Springs, NY. (Helped that my dining companion was the daughter in law of the NY Times wine writer) But I've had fantastic meals there without dropping high octane names.

And on Friday I tried a new place, The Owl at Twilight, in Olmsteadville NY.(puny town in the Adirondack Mountains)

I was impressed; I was part of a party of 11. Atmosphere was great; we were seated on the screen porch overlooking the herb garden. Service was tops---two waitesses handled everything with skill. And the food was very good, lobster ceviche, seared scallops for apps, delish arugala salad with grape tomatoes and a few blanched green beans---entrees were good---a fish stew with coconut, lobster, scallops, rack of lamb, rib eye, duck breast, salmon, strip steak. My only complaint was that my duck breast didn't really taste like duck because it was grilled on the same grill as the beef and pork. Interesting sides like purple potatoes. Desserts were good too. Nice touches like little pottery dish with course ground pepper and kosher salt artfully arranged, olive oil decanters on table, roasted garlic served along with butter, excellent bread from a well known local bakery, and this is cool---they have nice soft shawls on the chairs in case you get a little chilly.

Everything was done with care. Best restaurant experience I've had in a few years.


----------



## jigz369 (Apr 20, 2007)

For the life of me I can't remember the name of the hotel. When you drive into Lake Louise Alberta, you drive up a hill to get to the landing of the lake. When you get to the crest of the hill, there is a boutique hotel on the north side of the road. My lovely wife and I shared an amazing platter of fresh game sausages and hams, served with a variety of bread, fresh sweet salsa and a beautiful plum marmelade. It's making my mouth water just remembering this wonderful experience. Server was very attentive, but never a presence at the table; our glasses were always full, our dirty plates removed before they became bothersome. The bill for our lunch came out to almost $75 and I left $125. My wife was flabbergasted, but I can appreciate immaculate service and did not feel like I had over-tipped for the experience we had shared.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Thanksgiving day, 1990 or 1991, can't remember. Me and my buddies, living in our vans. Parked next to each other so the sliding doors opened and faced each other. Two roast chickens bought at the grocery store, rice cooked over a campstove.


----------



## deltadoc (Aug 15, 2004)

Hot pastrami sandwiches with potato salad on the side in Manhattan up the corner from the Holiday Inn on 57th street at the 400 Club.

doc


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Our first candlelight Christmas Eve dinner in our first house!


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

It's never the food that makes it memorable. It's the people, and the circumstances.

For me that would be the surprise birthday party we threw my Mom on her 80th. That was the last time the entire family got together except for funerals.

Twelve of us gathered at a polynesian restaurant in Fort Lauderdale. Don't ask me what we ate, or what the floor show consisted of. But I can tell you many of the conversations that took place. And still see my youngest using the bamboo napkin holder to impersonate Princess Leah. And, later on, my brother finding a birthday candle that sang happy birthday.


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

Our family is like that too - although I'm the only one who lives a plane flight away from the rest - they rarely get together.

My youngest brother finally got engaged to be married (at 40 better late than never I guess!), and I managed to fly over to be at their party. He didn't know, and only my parents and sister knew - the looks on their faces was worth more than all the gold in Fort Knox! I think it made the day even more special (I hope). The party was very informal, a bbq in a local nature reserve, but lots of friends and family and the surprise made it a very special gathering. Got to share news and gossip and be with all my family for the first time in years - it was lovely


----------



## allie (Jul 21, 2006)

I can't name just one memorable experience at this particular restaurant as the owners were just awesome! It was a small Chinese place in Warsaw, IN located in a shopping center. We went there frequently on work lunches or even for dinner in the evenings. They had a buffet but you could also order off the menu. Over time, we got to know the owners and they'd always come over and talk to us as well as entertain my daughter (4 at the time) when she was with us. When I was pregnant with my son, I alway wanted something lemon flavored. I told Amy, the owner's wife and she went back and made me a lemon chicken dish that was to die for. After that she'd always ask me if I was in the mood for it and go make it if I was. On Chinese New Year, the family was having dinner in the back corner and Amy came over talking to us. She was telling us about their food and how different it was from the food for the general public. She explained some of the traditions and later came back with plates of their food for us. We always felt very welcome there and I would love to be able to eat at their restaurant again!


----------



## oregonyeti (Jun 16, 2007)

I don't know if you would call this "dining" but it was another great one.

I was in training for my work, and there was a call for no heating. It was the coldest morning since I moved here, about 3 below zero Fahrenheit (about -18 Centigrade). My trainer and I had been to this place before and apparently we hadn't solved the problem as we thought we had.

When we went into the house to check out the thermostat, there was a delicious smell of breakfast. My buddy said to the man "I guess we're too late for breakfast". He was just kidding. I had skipped breakfast and that smell made me so hungry.

We went out to the garage to work on the furnace. Even though it was really cold, the sun was shining into the garage and reflecting off the snow too. The man brought out two big bowls of pan-fried potatoes, piping hot. We sure didn't expect that! Man, that really hit the spot. They were the best I've ever had. His wife said the kids didn't want any and she didn't know what to do with them anyway. Of course we gave them a big thank-you.

Well anyway we fixed the furnace right this time. It acted up when we were there, unlike the last time, so we were able to figure it out.


----------



## jenyfari (Jan 19, 2007)

One of the most memorable meals I ever had was in Milan, Italy. We had just arrived and it was late and we didn't want to go wandering the streets so we went upstairs to the hotel restaurant. Well they were packed out but kindly let us in - the only condition was that we had to eat the the same food as the people were being served at the table next to us. They had ordered a set menu. 

Well it was just amazing. The food kept coming. They would serve the people at the table and then head on over to us with whatever was left. I can't remember how many courses there were but I ate way too much.

And at the end they only charged us half of what the people at the next table had paid.


----------



## bombayben (Aug 23, 2007)

Yamazato Restaurant at the top of the Hotel Okura in Amsterdam 
_A traditional Japanese restaurant with a Sushi Bar. MAN THE FOOD WAS GOOD!!!!_

_One of the things I distinctly remember is 'fried' ice cream in rice paper with sesame seeds. By the way if anyone has a recipe or knows how to do it...._

_hmmm - its all turned italics on me and I can't unclick it!
_


----------



## harpua (May 4, 2005)

French Laundry on our honeymoon. I felt like a kid again...


----------



## bcsman (Sep 21, 2007)

My most memorable dining experience was in Paris France with thin cut fillet mignon and blue cheese sauce over pomme frites (french fries)


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

I've had many, but one that stands out was on a rainy afternoon in New York City a few years ago around Suzanne's table with friends from Chef Talk and lots of great food and conversation! :bounce:

Another was in 1998 upon returning to France for the first time in over a decade, and having my first bite of a baguette smeared with rillettes du porc. :lips:


----------



## bughut (Aug 18, 2007)

In the highlands for a long weekend, Me, my man & my boy went fishing for trout with a contingency plan.(just as well cos we caught squat) Lovely afternoon though. 
We took along a disposable bbq which was as much use as a chocolate teapot. Made a fire and cooked off Angus steak sausages shoved in granary rolls with Dijon mustard & Linghams( malaysian sweet chilli sauce)We really do carry it everywhere we go.
There were hard boiled eggs, salt and pepper, a chunk of local cheddar,cheese scones and butter and red onions. Strawberries and marshmallows and a flask of tea and it was truly memorable


----------



## ktc (Oct 5, 2007)

hi...

wow this is the most interesting blogg i have ever read. Im a student current in my final year studying industrial design and technology. for my final year project i am taking on the task of building a unique dining experience. its about the pschology behind memories, emotions and being able to revisit them. 

..i want to find out why people remember places they have been to eat out, not talking about the food, but what emotions did you feel..how does it make you feel when you go back there or think about the occasion. what makes it the most memorable occassion.

all comments welcome.

thanks kt


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

KTC,
Its not necessarily just the food - although it helps to enjoy what you're eating!

I think people have summed it up pretty well here - its good company, the warmth of the atmosphere, sometimes a very special occassion, it means something personal to the people involved and holds a special place in their memories. Certainly feeling welcome and comfortable are big factors.

Its a bit, to me, like a big bear hug from a loved one when you most need it 

Good luck with your studies - are you actually building such a place or designing and proposing it? (this prob sounds naive but just interested is all  )


DC


----------



## ktc (Oct 5, 2007)

hi dc sunshine,

thanks for that i understand what you mean about the whole environment etc being important. I am really interested with the emotions that consumers feel throughout the duration of the meal, thats in terms of before, during and after and even a week later.

next time you go out for a meal (that would be a meal not at home, cooked by someone else in a different place) jot down a few notes nefore you go about your expectations, then a few inbetween courses and then when you get home. a week after the occasion write down a few notes about what you really remember about the occasion. post them and see what others think.

its interesting to look back and recapture the occasion how ever small it may be.

cheers,
KTC

p.s. i will eventually actually be making a 'thing' of description to go into this sort of environment. can you think of any that are already out there...are there any over in austrlia???


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

Hey KTC,
Not exactly sure what you mean here -can you elaborate?
Cheers,
DC


----------



## ktc (Oct 5, 2007)

hi there,

Its a little confusing to understand and as yet i admit im not 100% sure about what im doing as the project has only just kicked off.

I am looking into how an unique fine dining experience can be enhanced and remembered, how people capture the moment and why certain occasion/venues are more memorable than others. This isnt linked towards the food but towards every other aspect in the dining occasion. From the service, venue, atmosphere, company, to the interaction between the customer and the food and how they feel emotionally about the occasion.

Trying to unlock the emotions of people is very difficult as these are extremely personal to every individual, making us unique.

THE TASK; 
before you next go out for a meal cooked by someone else not in your home. write down a few bullet points about your expectations, exictment, thoughts and feelings about the event. if it is a planned occasion, who is going, where, when, what day etc.

when your there soak up all the atmosphere, ambiance and feelings about the occasion.

when you have finish the meal and away from the environment (mostlikely to be the next day). right bullet points about the place, weather it lived up to its expectations, fulfilled your potential, what the atmosphere was like, your feeling throughout the occasion and wether these changed from when you first entered to when you left. what is the first thing you remember instantly about the occasion and why. how did you capture the moment and how will it be remembered amongst all other occasions.

a week after the occsion do extactly the same thing. 

post them and see what people reactions are, we did amongst a 3 of others and its interesting to see the differences and similarities that people have.

i hope this make more sense...and its an interested exercise to carry out around the whole fine dining culture.

Thanks,
KTC


----------



## bazza (Apr 2, 2007)

It's more about the location, the occasion and of course the company. Put all these factors together with great food and you have a memorable occasion. My most memorable was in Barcelona about ten years ago. A simple little restaurant in the harbour where i had the best cod I have ever eaten, cooked in a fresh tomato sauce with cheese... it was simply delightful, it must have been fresh out of the sea that afternoon. I am sure if I had it again in a different location it would not be the same. Oh and of course we finished the meal with a fantastic Spanish brandy.


----------



## doryd (Dec 3, 2007)

Hmm...This is sooo tough as I've had some truly outstanding dining experiences... (Still on my list to try: The Inn at Little Washington (This is consistently on the World's Best lists, meals start at about $500 for two, and before you haters start price-griping, from what I hear from my friends --both regulars and those who have gone as a yearly splurge -- you realize you've never even tasted food before you ate there.)

Roy's or Pacific on Maui, Kauai, and the Big Island -- The ambience is nice (I mean, it is Hawaii!) but it's all about the food there -- still addicted to pickled ginger, opakapaka, and mahi mahi(not all at once, LOL!), and it's where I learned it's OKAY for my food to touch, LOL....

Warm Apples and Goat Cheese on Phyllo crisps followed by tableside Chateaubriand at Les Auberges de Chez Francoise (hope I'm spelling that right, lol) in Great Falls, Virginia...Book a month in advance, and finish off with their famous chocolate souffle....Wow, I miss VA right now, LOL.

Sweet, succulent Soft-shell Lobster from the Lobsterman Co-Op in Boothbay Harbor, Maine. (Lots of debate on Soft vs. Hard shell lobster -- Hard gives more meat, but Soft yields the sweetest meet with an indescribably delicious flavor -- Don't be tempted by the more meat thing....less is more with Soft-shell) My lobster has just been caught a few hours before I'm eating it (for $14.95/pound, no less), pulled live from a bucket, named for my ex, and steamed outside and eaten on a dirty picnic table overlooking the Harbor at sunset with friends while we duck the marauding seagulls. If we're still hungry, we'll go back for paper platters of whole-bellied fried clams or mussels and everyone shares. Later we walk over the footbridge into town and shop, eat ice cream, and duck-pin bowl. (Sooo can't wait for summer!)

But....the best of ALL....has to be Emeril's Delmonico on the edge of the Garden District in New Orleans. Start with amazing service (the kind that has one server picking up your dropped napkin while another lays a fresh one across your lap before you have time to take a breath) and to die for martinis. Add 3 of your best girlfriends, and no kids related to you for 600 miles. Then order the Prime Tournadoes of Beef...They'll come plated on garlic mashed potatoes with some unimportant vegetable, and at first glance, the whole plate looks like kind of a mess, and you think, _What have I ordered?_ But then you take the first delicious, melt-in-your-mouth bite of the beef, and you can't believe anything could be this tender and tasty and still be from a cow. And when your friends see the look on your face, your best girlfriends, the ones you would do anything for, and they try to swipe a bite (cause everyone was SUPPOSED to be sharing), you make a strange, gutteral noise and swipe at them with your fork.

Yeah, it was that kind of good.  Oh, and dessert, whatever it was, was fine, too.


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

_The following is a post from 2004, but it still holds true:_

I was fortunate enough to be in Chicago over Valentine's Day. I say fortunate, because Spiaggia is on the corner of Lake Shore and Michigan overlooking "the beach" on Chicago's Magnificent Mile. I was sure to capture a reservation some six weeks out, knowing of Spiaggia's reputation from several ChefTalk-ers. 
"Can we send you a copy of the menu, sir?" 
With that, I knew my wife and I were in for an anniversary dinner to remember. And, alas, the emailed menu proved only to be problematic. Problematic because the selection process proved too daunting; so many fantastic offerings and only one night to enjoy them.

We arrived fifteen minutes before our reservation; concerned that traffic on Valentine's Day would be problematic. The only problematic part of navigating traffic was the taxi driver who insisted on the scenic view, without our even requesting the scenic view. Eighteen dollars lighter for what should have been an 8-block taxi ride, we strolled into the lounge to await our table. Barely halfway through an expertly prepared screwdriver (juice squeezed _a la minute_) our host arrived silver tray in hand to caddy our beverages to our table. 
The captain greeted us swiftly and explained the night's _prix fixe_ selections. To start, she explained, was the arduous task of making the selections for our first through third courses. She didn't exactly say "arduous", but with the amazing selections from which to choose, it was not going to be easy. I was prepared for this. The anticipatory menu that arrived a few weeks earlier prepared me for this. Well sort of. You, see, given that this was the moment of truth, all the speculating as to what I was going to order fell by the way side. My wife went with the Grapefruit salad with microgreens, hazelnuts and honey dressing. I opted for the olive oil and butter poached shrimp with chic pea paste. The amuse bouche from the kitchen was a pair of oysters on their half shell with a dollop of tomato sorbetto. Small, delicate mollusks, obviously just shucked were an exciting flavor with the complimentary chilly tomato zest of the sorbetto. Also arriving was the bread service. The server explained the five selections of breads, including my favorite, the ciabiatta with its tell-tale holes in between flour imbedded crust that snapped with each bite. My wife opted for delicate bread sticks that resembled a drinking straw meets a steam roller. They were flat and about 8-inches in length and delicate.

The shrimp was unbelievably tender and ripe with amazing flavor. I was speculative about the chic peas' role in the dish, but when teamed with the buttery allure of the shrimp was opulent. The head-on presentation with the quenelle-shaped paste was straightforward and appealing. My wife, not usually a fan of grapefruit, was sure to comment on her surprise at the great flavor of her selection. She is known for being a finicky eater; the wife of a chef, and she is finicky. There is no explaining some things.

The second course brought guitar string spaghetti with lobster for me. The pasta was delicate but not without requisite _al dente_ texture. It was yet another difficult decision. There was a gnocchi selection that piqued my interest, as well. The portion of lobster was more then generous. A ravioletto tucked with ricotta with a red wine sauce was to my wife's liking. It was a pasta pillow that was hearty and flavorful without being weighty. It was here that my wife, after a half bottle of Riesling from the 40+ page wine list, explained she wanted to sing about her enjoyment of the meal thus far. 
There was no pretension with the habitual topping off of the water goblets after every sip. Nor was there stuffiness to the arrival of silverware suited for the forthcoming dish. There was no shortage of attention to detail. Our captain walked my wife to the restroom rather than merely pointing her in the right direction. The service was comfortable and professional, rather than forced and uneasy. 
I am not, by my election to eat in an apparently healthier manner, a meat eater. With the age of Atkins, South Beach, Mad Cow and Avian Flu, I am not sure which is the lesser of two evils, I set aside any thought process for my meal and went purely primal; I went with whatever appealed most. The Colorado roasted lamb chops with a 'mash' of roasted garlic and artichokes and roasted lamb ribs was amazing. The meat was tender and showed off so much flavor in a straightforward manor rather than imbue the creativity of the kitchen. Sometimes the discipline of a good cook is to know when less is more. The garnish spoke volumes of the kitchen's ability to perform. The roasted lamb ribs were paper-thin slices of lamb that defined why it tastes so good to gnaw on bone at the end of a meal. And what an unusual accompaniment. The roasted garlic amalgam was a brilliant compliment; a dab on each slice of medium-pink lamb was a stroke of genius in this expertly contrived dish. My wife was equally thrilled with her wood-roasted salmon. It was cooked a perfect medium, which by this point of the evening was a forgone conclusion. It was minimally seasoned and given an honest presentation with its grilled cabbage accompaniment. I have the habit of twirling my fork along its axis when I am taking my time enjoying a particularly tasty mouthful. It was somewhere during this part of the meal that my hand began to cramp from so much twirling.

The cheese course was next. Three specimens arrived garnished with pear and quince paste, paper-thin slices of fruited bread and a smear of 25 year-old balsamic. The ash-laden goat cheese was creamy and lacking the characteristic acrid aftertaste of cheap chevre. Rather, the flavor was well rounded and mellow. The Santa Maria was elegantly paired with the fruity attention of the pastes. Did I mention the balsamic was like syrup? There was too much pleasure on one plate. Really.

Alas, dessert was afoot. Two pages of selections, including beignettes that my wife chose, was a spectrum suited to please every dessertly whim. I asked our captain to choose from the gelato selections. A selection of almond-lemon, pistachio and vanilla arrived nestled in little fluted butter-sugar tuille cookies. Without resorting to cliché each was better than the next. There was an absolute understanding that taste buds are dulled in the presence of cold; the flavors were not shy, bashful or otherwise muted. There was a chorus of taste that sang lustfully after each taste awaiting the next.
To round out the meal, a two-tiered, glass and mirror jewelry box of little chocolate whimsies and cookies, including amazing biscotti, concluded the meal. Miles beyond mere mints or petite fore at the end of a meal. I had arranged earlier in the evening to have an anniversary necklace brought to the table to surprise my wife. Alas, it was nestled in the jewelry box amidst the chocolates. They had done a perfect job of not only effortlessly delivering the prize for my wife's tolerance of putting up with me for ten years, but allowed us to share in our most memorable dining experience. We left in awe.


----------



## rpmcmurphy (Jan 8, 2008)

2 or three come to mind.

First is a lunch I had at Uncle Jacks steakhouse in winter time..went there after a early show on the the weekend, had a kobe something or other, girlfriend had surf and turf....almost empty restaurant, a bottle of wine, after dinner drinks....dessert....felt like lunch never ended and the conversation was great. And believe it or not....it was quite cheap for uncle jacks...even with a bottle of wine (there wine list is very reasonable) kobe, after dinner drinks AND dessert.

another was a nice cool summer day in my backyard, spurt of the moment I picked up filets from of all places...shoprite. Girlfriend cooked some scalloped sweet potatoes...we picked up 2 of those ready made pretty-good desserts from the bakery section....and ate outside with a bottle of wine.

For some reason that meal just tasted GREAT. one of the best steaks I've ever had.


----------



## ajoe (Jan 14, 2008)

Without question:

*Le Bec-Fin* in Philadelphia. Chef Georges Perrier.


----------



## chef_sijmon (Mar 25, 2008)

I dont have one specific time but i have to say that my 6 mothes in thailand that i return from 6days ago is the best food experions i've hade i love the street food in thailand especially North Thailand.

Pad Grapoa Gai is so good. Minced chicken with thai basil, chillis. VERY SPICY.

And then my absolut favourit that i dont know the name of. 
Boiled pork lims and intestines served with steamd rice and boiled eggs and the stock from the meat. 
slight sweet flavour.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2008)

We were visiting Manila, Philippines and went to a restaurant by the sea called Wiener Vas (??) and tasted the most beautiful steak I ever have in my entire life so far...!! That was years ago now and I can still remember how it tasted.


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

The meal and the atmosphere make the memory


----------



## itsbasilthyme (Apr 28, 2008)

This is so true for me. My favorite and most memorable dining experience was not a fantastic culinary treat at all. My husband and I decided to tour the small southern towns surrounding our home-town (orlando), looking for the kind of small-town experience you hear about from your grandparents. We stumbled upon a cute little town called Deland, and ended up eating at what appeared to be the only sit-down restaurant in town called the Holiday House.

It wasn't long before we figured out why it was named that. The food was straight up, grandma's christmas dinner style. Slightly overcooked lamb with bright green mint jelly, ham, turkey and gravy, etc. Forget the arugula and candied pecans, the salad bar was cold pastas, jellos and such. The waitress, who had been there twenty years, took the time to tell us unprompted about the history of the restaurant, about the owners who wanted a place for families to gather and feel like every day was a holiday worth getting together. She told us about the portraits on the walls, all of which had been painted by the grandmotherly owner and featured her own children, grandchildren, nieces and nephews. 

I'm not going to say that the food was good. At least, it wasn't my kind of food. But at the same time, I think great food often transports you to a different place or time (like a rustic seafood pasta transports you to southern italy). This food definitely did that. And I will say that the desserts were amazing. We had carrot cake and cobbler and you could just taste that these traditional recipes had been passed down as family and church favorites through the years. My husband said that he half-expected his own grandmother to burst out from the kitchen in an apron.

My husband and I have had wonderful food throughout the americas and europe, but this tiny little restaurant in the middle of a small town is still the dining experience I remember most fondly.


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

I have had some great dining experiences living in NYC but the one that takes the cake was dining at Gordon Ramsay's Maze restaurant in midtown. It was my husband's birthday and he wanted to go because we're huge fans of his BBC shows. I was a little nervous because I once was a fan of Bobby Flays, but it turned out his restaurant was disappointing. I didn't want the same thing to happen after Maze but I gave it a try anyway.

It turns out I had nothing to worry about at all. I have tremendous respect for chef Ramsay and the dining experience we had was outstanding. The service was impeccable! There was never any need to try to get someone's attention, they had someone standing at the end of the dining room who's job was to only watch the diners and be available for their needs.

The food was out of this world. We ordered the tasting menu which was comprised of 6 small dishes, most of which I didn't think I would like at all. The first dish was a beet salad and it was my favorite dish, regardless of the fact that I had never liked beets before. Then came my favorite - seared scallops with curry powder on a bed of pureed cauliflower and streaks of raisin puree. Next came my favorite kind of risotto - mushroom and it was perfectly cooked and seasoned. My husband enjoyed a lamb chop with mashed potatoes while I had a duo of beef. One was a filet of brandt beef and the other was a braised short rib wrapped in smoked cow's tongue. Divine! The next 2 courses were dessert and very good.

I was also happy to see that the maitre d' was the same from Kitchen Nightmares, the frenchman he brings into the show from time to time. If anyone has an opportunity to visit one of Gordon Ramsay's many restaurants please do so, you will not be disappointed.


----------



## geese4u (Apr 29, 2008)

We were in Costa Rica, and took a boat to a small secluded island that turned out to be not so secluded. Before most of the tourists showed up, we were basically alone on the beach. One of the exceptions was an old shirtless man sitting on a log near the tree line. He had taped up glasses, about half of his teeth, brown leathery skin, rough hands with tobacco stained finger tips, and a big knife in his hand. There was a Javelina (small wild pig type critter) laying in the sand near him, and a pile of oyster and scallop shells at his feet. On the log, there were unopened oysters stacked up, a couple of limes, a bottle of hot sauce, and half an onion. I immediately tried to strike up a conversation with him in broken spanish. We managed to communicate enough for me to find out that he was there to sell fresh oysters, and that they were 500 Colones (1.00) apiece. 

We parked our gear close to him, and started purchasing oysters. He did everything with that big knife, and never seemed to struggle. He would open 2-3 oysters, and set them aside. Then he would pick up the onion, and lightly but very quickly bounce the knife off of the cut side of the onion, creating a very uniform crosshatch pattern. A very thin across the top yielded the finest diced onion that I have seen. After putting a little on each oyster, he would give it a squeeze of lime juice, and a shot of hot sauce. 

We ate every one that he had, chasing them with ice cold Imperial beer. He walked to a small boat on the beach, and went to dive for more. When he came back he had a few scallops mixed in with the sack of oysters, and we enjoyed those as well. It was the finest lunch I have ever eaten.


----------



## oleglipkin (Jul 1, 2008)

You'll not believe it : Coming back from India, our flight was overbooked and we had to buy ourselves a return ticket (later refunded) and there was only an Air France 1st class. We had what I felt (after India) the most memorable dinner ever, with a bottle of Mercurey (Burgundy), Champagne at aperitif and everything... Can't remember what we ate but it was gorgeous...


----------



## mahdee (Nov 22, 2008)

My daughter, an aspiring chef, accompanied us on vacation to Colorado just a few short weeks ago.

We were recommended this restaurant called the Caspian Cafe in Colorado Springs where they have live belly dancers that round the tables much like mariachi bands in Mexico. We fell in love with the whole place, owner, staff, food, and of course, the ambience.

This was our third meal there in 4 days. (we always arrived too late to see the dancers).

The meal, fabulous as always, was followed up by expresso and this beautifully adorned creme caramel. My daughter had the first bite. She froze with a look on her face that I have never seen. She put down her spoon and just sat there as her eyes welled up. I wasn't sure what was going on until she swallowed and smiled.

This dessert was so amazing that it made her well in appreciation of what the chef had accomplished. A dessert so good, it made you cry.

My husband and I shared it with her, and I must say, it WAS one of the most amazing desserts I have ever tasted. Mouthfeel, balance of flavors, presentation, temperature, all perfect. Silky velvet, rich, firm, right amount of sweet. Exquisite.

It was a saffron/orange creme caramel (some of you may know as flan).

This dessert rivaled a hazel nut nougat ice-cream I had at Everest in Chicago some time ago, one of my personal favorites. But that is another story.


----------



## oregonyeti (Jun 16, 2007)

A great thread revived!


----------



## wincfood (Nov 22, 2008)

Ray's The Steaks in DC = awesome.


----------



## willie24 (Aug 13, 2008)

This one's easy - September 2001 I had won a cruise of the Hawaiian Islands and since the trip was to begin three days after our anniversary we decided to go early and celebrate on Oahu. We spent the day at several beaches on the North shore and then went to Jamesons for dinner. 

Supposedly the sunset on the North shore is the most beautiful in the world. I don't know if that's true or not but I can tell you the food was very good, the company the best, and the sunset spectacular. Just as the sun was touching the horizon everyone in the restaurant got up and went outside with their cameras and started taking pictures. Very cool.

Aloha,

Willie


----------



## gummy-bear (Oct 27, 2007)

My two year anniversary with my first love. He took me to the fanciest (and tastiest) sushi restaurant in Austin.


----------



## chefhow (Oct 16, 2008)

I have 3 that I can tell you start to finish and these are in no particular order.

1. Le Bic Fin, stellar service and 3 years later I can tell you everything I ate and how all of it tasted.

2. Nobu in Vegas, ate at the food bar with my former boss who is Japanese and never ordered a thing. He spoke and I ate. 3 hours later I was a very happy man. I ate things I would have never even tried and am a better person for it.

3. The Towne Tavern, first date I had with my fiance. Lasted 8 hours and was lunch and dinner in a smoke filled bar with THE BEST sandwiches I have ever had. Still go on a regular basis and they have the best chicken salad sandwich I have ever eaten.

4. Best pulled pork I have ever had and I have eaten a lot of it, was at a place in Chattanooga, Tn. Porkers, get it on a baked potato or the Male Chauvanist Pig. Outstanding place with really good sweet tea as well


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

First off, one that got away, so to speak. We were up in the Seattle area for a Triumph convention maybe 12 - 15 years ago. The official banquets at such events leave a lot to be desired in terms of quality food. So a bunch of us were out driving around taking in the sights. We were out on Whidbey Island, I think that is how it is spelled, and were starting to get hungry. We rounded a curve in the highway and saw this decrepit, tar paper shack type of place that had a weathered old 'Seafood' sign barely hanging from the front of the place. With some trepidation we parked in the rough gravel lot and ventured in.

Wow. Not at all what we expected from the appearence. The next available seating they had for a party of 8 was in like 7 weeks. Turns out that at the time it was one of the premier seafood restaurants in the area, booked solid for months. They didn't do walk ins. Oh well. I think we ended up at a Pizza Hut or some such. Sigh.

Eating fish did turn out very well one night, though. I was in Pasadena visiting my little sister and her two kids, some sort of business trip. I offered to take them out to dinner, she suggested this sushi place she knew.

Again, outside appearence can be tricky. We ended up at this place in a strip mall between a beauty parlor and a bail bond place. Uh, nice, I thought. And it was. I have yet to this day had any fresher, more flavorful tuna. It was a small, very clean and elegant place run by an elderly Japanese couple. They were very nice, feeding the kids some 'krab' salad with a smile, my sister and I shared the aforementioned awesome tuna roll. I think I ordered some sort of salmon roll, again amazingly good. The next few rolls I didn't actually order, it was a 'trust me' situation. I wish I could remember exactly what was in them, they were SO good. It might have been eel in one, deep fried squid or octopus in another, I can't recall.

What sticks in my mind is that he presented me with the best of his craft with obvious enthusiasm and pride in his work. And when he scooped up some of the mundane 'krab' salad to make a roll for the kids it was with the same obvious pride and enthusiasm for his work. Oh, he did make me a roll with some real crab, now that I think about it. I ate a lot of sushi and spent a lot of money that night. Well, Hewlett-Packard eventually covered it, no sweat. It was a business expense, honest!

The attitude of that couple running the place was just amazing, it made the night. One of the best experiences I've ever had of someone else fixing my food.

mjb.


----------



## bachelor chef (Feb 17, 2009)

eating leftover fried rice on a boat in Sydney harbor staring at the Opera House. I guess it had nothing to do with the food but it did taste good!


----------



## chrislehrer (Oct 9, 2008)

Focusing solely on food (but granted good atmosphere, company, and such):

1. Roan Kikunoi, Kyoto, chef Murata Yoshihiro, lunch
Why? Not only was everything totally spectacular, but we went in wondering if in fact the whole kaiseki thing was a bunch of pretentious nonsense, which is what it looks like if you read about it. Instead, we spent two hours eating unbelievable food and having Chef Murata chat, crack jokes, and entertain us -- and see us out at the door when we left. We came out thinking, "why have we never had this sort of dining experience ever before?" It was also my birthday, the kids were in school and dealt with, and that was the first time we'd had a chance to eat a really great lunch while in Japan... which helped, but the restaurant really is spectacular.

2. Kichisen, Kyoto, chef Tanigawa Yoshimi, dinner
Our first real kaiseki dinner, wife's birthday. Tanigawa did almost 100% of the service, chatted, entertained, explained, helped in every way, the ultimately gracious host. Every dish was exquisite, the linkages between courses stunning. Why is this not #1? Because we already knew it would be that good -- with #1, we really thought we might be blowing a wad of cash on something we'd end up chalking to experience.

3. Blue Ginger, Wellesley MA, chef Ming Tsai
I've eaten at better US fine dining restaurants, frankly, but the company has been almost invariably horrible. I love that Ming Tsai does interesting, complicated things and doesn't make a bit pretentious fuss about it. I also love that he's in the restaurant, saying hello at tables, using his celebrity status to make people have an even better time, rather than figuring he's above it all or whatever. The combination of kimchi and mayonnaise (kimchi aioli, he called it) with hanger steak was beautifully executed, and I still remember precisely how it tasted and felt in the mouth. Lord knows what I was supposed to drink with it -- it _shredded_ the wine! -- but it was lovely food.

4. Oishii Sushi Bar, Chestnut Hill MA
Ate with a Japanese pal from Tokyo who'd been suffering for three years in Texas behind mounds of meat which he hates. He didn't want to eat Japanese food, but was polite about it. I made him order, so he picked a lot of things that seemed either so familiar and friendly that he couldn't pass them up or so peculiar (without being just bizarre, like Philadelphia Maki) that he couldn't resist. So we had a sort of back-and-forth between classic nigiri-zushi and things like uni-tempura. After the first three bits, my friend sighed and said, "that's very good fish." After that, we just sort of slowly munched along and ate and ate and ate. In the end, we didn't eat such a huge quantity, but every single bite was savored. Truly great: best sushi in America that I have eaten (no, I haven't eaten at Masa or the like).

5. Commander's Palace, New Orleans
Wife very pregnant with our first. We ate everything in sight, the service was excellent, and the food was the best we had in New Orleans --- and that's saying something. Not perhaps the best restaurant in New Orleans, and in some ways we did have better but chose the wrong dishes, but we had the best total experience here. The bread pudding souffle probably had something to do with it.


----------

